# Buying help!



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Ok guy's, I'm not sure if I put this in the right place but I will be looking to buy around June, for the right horse I would do something sooner. I am looking for a jumper, something that will do well in A's now or with training. Trained or a prospect. I have an awesome trainer. I want to spend around 20,000 at the most but I will go a little higher for the right horse.I wouldn't like to buy anything over 8. For breed i'm not to picky but I do favor WB's. If you guys could help me out that would be great! I don't mind prospect horse's either, i'm just not sure what to look for in prospects. I live in AZ but will travel to look at horse's. 

Once again I don't know if this is in the right place. 
Thanks, Bethany.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

'Rennaisance' at Warmbloods-For-Sale.com


'Brooklynne' at Warmbloods-For-Sale.com

'Donatello' at Warmbloods-For-Sale.com

'Deponent' at Warmbloods-For-Sale.com

Just Ask - American Thoroughbred - Jumper Horse for Sale

What do you guys think of these?


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Bump for the night crowd? Anyone?


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

I really like Brooklyne. I don't know if you are looking for someone who has horses for sale, my trainer breeds holsteiners, so always has a few for sale, manuelbreedingfarm.com. As for what to look for in a prospect, breeding, movement, if they have free jumped. Its amazing how similar most horses are to their dams, so if you have the oppurtunity to meet the dam do it! I could tell each horse bred on the farm, who their dam is just from knowing the dam and how they go. Good luck in your search!


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

I like Brooklyn too, she seems a bit sassy, but that could be helpful over the big jumps  and her price isn't totally outrageous. Deponent is my favorite of those, as I kind of have a thing for Donnerhall offspring (finally bought one for myself in Feb). I'll be back in a few minutes with some more horses, I love searching for horses for sale haha


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I know a horse that fits your description. He's a 9 year old TB, 16.3hh has shown successfully in Child Adult Jumpers (3'6"). He could easily advance to the Open Jumpers. He is currently jumping 4' to 4'3" at home.

Here's some pictures of him...



















Also...good luck with your search

I also wanted to add...the Brooklyne horse you posted, was bred for dressage...obviously it can jump, but a KWPN horse that was bred for jumping would be better for what you want to use it for.


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

1. Da Vinci- http://solomonfarm.com/ridinghorses/davinci.html
It's a drive, he's in South Dakota. Kind of promoting my own interest here, as he's my horse's brother, and I love the people at Solomon Farm. But, also, I saw him in a pasture and he is GORGEOUS. Super fancy, and catches your attention. I'm pretty sure he's going to get back into training this spring, but I could email them and find out it you would like. If I had the money for another horse, this would be my pick. At Solomon Farm they raise the horses in the hills, so they're strong, easy-keepers, not ninnies like so many WBs seem to be.

2. d'Artagnan- http://www.warmbloods-for-sale.com/HorseDetail.asp?HorseID=27126&UserID=5859
He would definetly get you noticed! They don't have any jumping videos, but he looks more like a jumper than dressage horse to me, and he has awesome jumpers in his pedigree. He's in Texas, so not super far from you.

3. Izzabella- http://www.warmbloods-for-sale.com/HorseDetail.asp?HorseID=28009&UserID=3134
Seems sweet, and willing to please, and I think she has more height in her jumps, they're just not asking that much yet. In Texas again.

More can come if you want to see them


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Thank you all so much when i get a chance I will look at the horse's you guys posted. 
My mom said we are willing to travel to look so bless you all for finding horses that aren't to far of a drive and or plane. Again thanks and i'll be back too look through adds.  Oh and I really like Brooklyn and just by pictures I like the horse EL posted.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

After looking I really like Da Vinci. Please feel free to post more add's.


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Hunterjumper7654 said:


> After looking I really like Da Vinci. Please feel free to post more add's.


 
Yay!! Okay, here's some more (I searched within 400 mi of the Scottsdale area code, I wasn't sure what area you're in):
Innocent- Thoroughbred Horse For Sale, California, Murrieta
TB in So. Cal. gone up to 1 meter. Very pretty. If you click on "All horses by seller" they have some more TBs that look fairly scopey over jumps
Macy- DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1645012 - Macy 
Grey TB in Cal. very pretty. They only take her over small fences in the video, but she was just so pretty I had to share her with you
Sara- DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1668733 - Sara
Trakhener TB cross, they don't have any videos, but she's in AZ! Yay! And if you go on the barn website (link in ad) they have some more nice horses on there.
Good Luck finding the perfect horse!!


----------



## mjsymons (Mar 24, 2011)

*3 yr old in training - prospect*

I actually have my 3 yr old for sale, you can see his ad on dreamhorse (i also have a thread on here asking to critique my ad) Cole will be 3 on april 13th, and is in IL. he started his under saddle training on the 4th. she is working on walk, trot, canter, leg aids, etc. all the basics b/c he has never been ridden before. 
like everyone says in the critique, it is a bad photo of him on the ad. i have a few videos on youtube & will get some more this weekend if my trainier & i can meet up, i want to get some of her riding him...i live an hour away so it's kind of hard. let me know if you have any questions.

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1645922 - Terron My Art Out


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Ok so I talked to my mom and she said she really likes 'Donatello' at Warmbloods-For-Sale.com this one the best and this one 'Brooklynne' at Warmbloods-For-Sale.com second best. 
What do you guys think of these? Nothing is for sure so if you guys could keep posting ad's that would be great.


----------



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

I actually like Donatello the best. However, I'm partial to eventers and he just takes the cake. For jumpers, I do like that he has several wins already and has proven himself. I would double check his record just to be safe, as some owners will list their horse thinking their word will just be taken as is.


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Donatello is very pretty, and I like his pediree.
But I personally think I price like that for a gelding is a little rediculous. At least with a mare you can have the option of making the money back. I say Brooklyn. She has a lot of potential, great pedigree, and since she has a bit less training you can finish her how you want. She's very pretty too!


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Brooklynn is a dressage bred horse I don't think you should get her for jumping. She would be better off with someone who wants to use her for dressage. Her bloodlines were specially designed to make a good dressage horse, not a jumper. 

I think you should go with donatello.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

^^ True, I hadn't really looked at her pedigree.


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

I think you should go on craigslist. Be different and show up in the jumper ring with what you wouldn't typically see. a $20,000 horse is going to get a $20,000 life style. but think of how loyal a regular ol horse would be to you with such an opportunity at life. 


If you cant train a horse to be worth that much, are you really good enough of a rider to be on one of that price?

thats just my way of looking at it. I hope i opened an eye


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

> If you cant train a horse to be worth that much, are you really good enough of a rider to be on one of that price?
> 
> thats just my way of looking at it. I hope i opened an eye


I completely agree with you.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

I see what you guys are saying but just because that's how much I can spend doesn't mean I'm going too. I don't understand why I shouldn't be buying a horse worth that much if I can't train it myself when all everyone does on here is preach about how people should have professional help. Which I will have, if I buy a prospect it will be in training and I will be helping. I want to show the A's, I know I have a lot of training to go but at least i've got a goal and I don't have an issue on waiting for a younger horse because I can learn on that horse and bond and have a horse that would do it all for me just like a "good ol' horse" would.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

ErikaLynn said:


> Brooklynn is a dressage bred horse I don't think you should get her for jumping. She would be better off with someone who wants to use her for dressage. Her bloodlines were specially designed to make a good dressage horse, not a jumper.
> 
> I think you should go with donatello.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That makes a lot of sense, I will keep looking.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Hunterjumper7654 said:


> I see what you guys are saying but just because that's how much I can spend doesn't mean I'm going too. I don't understand why I shouldn't be buying a horse worth that much if I can't train it myself when all everyone does on here is preach about how people should have professional help. Which I will have, if I buy a prospect it will be in training and I will be helping. I want to show the A's, I know I have a lot of training to go but at least i've got a goal and I don't have an issue on waiting for a younger horse because I can learn on that horse and bond and have a horse that would do it all for me just like a "good ol' horse" would.




I guess you missed there whole point


----------



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

Here's my 2 cents. Buy whatever you want, for however much money you feel comfortable spending, but make sure you realize exactly what you're getting yourself into and be prepared for it not to work out. Buying a green horse is tricky. It can have the perfect bloodlines and conformation, but then either turn out not to have A-rated potential OR it may absolutely hate what you're asking it to do. Some horses have a jumping pedigree and are good at it, but hate it. I only say this because I've had to retrain a good amount of cast-off horses that didn't live up to their owners goals. So are you prepared to buy a horse and spend all that time training it, and then have to either possibly sell it because it will never be an A-rated jumper or change your goals to fit the horse?

If it's your goal as a rider to compete in high rated shows anytime soon, I would personally buy a horse that has proven himself. After you've gotten a taste of the higher level show circuit, take a step back and train a greener horse. 

Ultimately, all we can do on here is say what we would do in your situation. No one here is trying to tell you what to do, just sharing opinions. I'm glad you'll be getting professional help if you decide to train yourself- that shows you're committed to making sure the horse has the best possible chance to succeed. 

Either way, keep us updated on what you decide!


----------



## mollybolly (May 26, 2010)

I found these two in Arizona 
http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sale/horse-ad-1058327.html
9 year old TB Gelding Jumper

http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sale/horse-ad-1057913.html
4 year old TB Gelding Hunter/Jumper & Started training for cross country 

And these I just searched through the entire US so they might be way to far away... so sorry if they are!

http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sale/horse-ad-1067640.html
8 year old Hanoverian mare Jumper/Eventer, plenty of talent plus her rider is pretty darn cute! 

http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sale/horse-ad-1057259.html
8 year old Oldenburg/TB mare Hunter/Jumper, very far away but she is talented and has been a broodmare before too 

http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sale/horse-ad-1055097.html
8 year old Irish Sport Horse gelding Jumper, green but very good jumper!


http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sale/horse-ad-1054515.html
4 year old Dutch Warmblood/TB gelding Jumper/Eventer, hes definetly my favorite!

Hope I helped!
and by the way I also really like Donatello


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Seriously? 

"If you cant train a horse to be worth that much, are you really good enough of a rider to be on one of that price?"

What does that even mean?


Anyways, OP I think you are looking at great horses and it is a good idea to find a young horse at the high end of your price range and then work closely with your trainer to make a really good horse. If you're buying the right bloodlines and the horse is showing promise at the lower levels it is likely you're going to end up with a super horse!! It is extremely tough to find something sound, sane, jumping at high levels, with a potential for resale and for a resaonable price. Many people (myself included) have never had the resources to purchase a schoolmaster and have survived on occasionally riding something with training and otherwise working with young horses and a coach/trainer.

Good luck!


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

> the high end of your price range and then work closely with your trainer to make a really good horse


My point was that paying that kind of money for a horse does not equal a super horse... 

I have met $40,000 horses and they have never been able to do anything more than my $1000 horse.. Just saying. 

Money doesn't always make perfect, My Tb has amazing bloodlines and he sucked at racing, my point being Just because his dam and sire exceled at that discipline doesn't necessarily mean he/she will.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Buckcherry said:


> *My point was that paying that kind of money for a horse does not equal a super horse... *
> 
> I have met $40,000 horses and they have never been able to do anything more than my $1000 horse.. Just saying.
> 
> Money doesn't always make perfect, My Tb has amazing bloodlines and he sucked at racing, my point being* Just because his dam and sire exceled at that discipline doesn't necessarily mean he/she will*.


 But it increases the chances of getting a good one. The higher your price range the more likely it is that you'll find the "right" horse. It's like car shopping, if you want something with low mileage, fully loaded, auto transmission, leather seats and chrome trim you're not going to find it on a $5000 budget, or at least not very often.

And a horse bred for racing is even less likely to succeed at jumping compared to something bred for jumping. Occasionally a pear may taste like an apple, but if you want an apple then you're more likely to get something that tastes like an apple if you buy an apple. Especially if you can afford the apple.

I know of hundreds more upper level dressage horses that were bred for dressage than upper level dressage horses that were bred for racing/cutting/cart pulling. There is a reason these horses are bred for a certain sport, because they often excel at it more than other sports.


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Horses are nothing like cars, They are living. But I'm Not going to take over this thread, so I'm going to agree to disagree on this subject.


----------



## Fellen (Mar 29, 2008)

Buckcherry said:


> Horses are nothing like cars, They are living.


Very True! That's why it's tricky to buy a prospect. BUT Anebel is right in saying that you increase your chances on getting a good horse if the horse has been bred for greatness. Which involuntarily means that your going to have to pay the price.. 

Donatello seems to be doing very well at dressage and I think he is overpriced.
Brooklynn has Weltmeyer in her bloodlines. I would check to see if she's sane or not. She isn't a direct decedent but still. They can make great horses but most of them are very difficult ( I know I'm sure there are also lots of wonderful Weltmeyer horses out there! Just saying that one thing to look out for.) 

I like Da Vinci. But I'd like to know what a Rheinland-Pfalz-Saar horse is.. :lol: 

Anyway keep looking! I'm sure you'll find something great. Try looking into more horses bred for Jumping. I don't know what the market is like in the US right now, so I'm not a great help. But try to find something along the Contender line for instance. One of the great jumpers that isn't known for being insane. :wink:


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Fellen said:


> Very True! That's why it's tricky to buy a prospect. BUT Anebel is right in saying that you increase your chances on getting a good horse if the horse has been bred for greatness. Which involuntarily means that your going to have to pay the price..
> 
> Donatello seems to be doing very well at dressage and I think he is overpriced.
> Brooklynn has Weltmeyer in her bloodlines. I would check to see if she's sane or not. She isn't a direct decedent but still. They can make great horses but most of them are very difficult ( I know I'm sure there are also lots of wonderful Weltmeyer horses out there! Just saying that one thing to look out for.)
> ...


Thank you, I was thinking Donatello was over priced too. I really like Da Vinci as well, but I will be still looking around.


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Fellen said:


> I like Da Vinci. But I'd like to know what a Rheinland-Pfalz-Saar horse is.. :lol:


It's one of the many German WB breed registries  There are too many to count...


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

A little bit from all over


http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sale/horse-ad-1029740.html


http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sale/horse-ad-1053832.html

http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sale/horse-ad-972554.html

http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sale/horse-ad-1057178.html


http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sale/horse-ad-1066228.html

http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sale/horse-ad-1034853.html


----------



## Fellen (Mar 29, 2008)

sixlets said:


> It's one of the many German WB breed registries  There are too many to count...


I know. I live in Germany. I just love the fact that they advertise that they are all Rheinland-Pfalz-Saar horses.. It's just not a very typical registry. It's even worse then the Rheinländer registry. Anyway doesn't matter.. It was just one of those I red it and laughed and so I wrote it, even if it doesn't make any sense. And know it's late and I'm writing even more junk. Sorry...


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Fellen said:


> I know. I live in Germany. I just love the fact that they advertise that they are all Rheinland-Pfalz-Saar horses.. It's just not a very typical registry. It's even worse then the Rheinländer registry. Anyway doesn't matter.. It was just one of those I red it and laughed and so I wrote it, even if it doesn't make any sense. And know it's late and I'm writing even more junk. Sorry...


It is so confusing! And then within RPSI there's Zweibrucker... Ahh! My mare is considered as her breed a Zweibrucker but registered with RPSI?! Too confusing


----------



## Fellen (Mar 29, 2008)

sixlets said:


> It is so confusing! And then within RPSI there's Zweibrucker... Ahh! My mare is considered as her breed a Zweibrucker but registered with RPSI?! Too confusing


It's just so there's more Paperwork :wink:


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

> If you cant train a horse to be worth that much, are you really good enough of a rider to be on one of that price?
> 
> thats just my way of looking at it. I hope i opened an eye


Excuse me? How do you get the experience to train and how do you improve your skills if you never ride a horse above your skill level?

I would estimate that less than 10% of riders really, truly, have the ability to train; fewer than that have the ability to finish a horse in a discipline. 

But you're saying that the other 90% should just stick to weekly lessons on school horses? 

And professional trainers shouldn't work to produce solid, reliable amateur and junior horses because the amateurs and juniors should be producing them themselves? If it was remotely possible, it would shut down a big segment of the horse industry. Fortunately, it's not remotely possible.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Sounds like jealousy to me because of the OPs budget. It is a shame that people are that way. 

You have some mighty nice horses you are considering OP, good luck and let us know who you choose!


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

A lot of people probably wish they could fork out that much money for a horse.... Probably why you got the comments you did.... I wish I could..... But thats more like a far off dream for me. Your very lucky. Heres my list! Good luck picking your perfect horse!

Pegasus Gold Mine

Whispering Star

Doctor Pop

Imagination

Limited Edition

Sir Samuel Scotch

Sambuca

Lexi

Stella De Roma

Ocean Avenue

Lomont

Fisher

Willow

Pretender

Genesis


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

maura said:


> Excuse me? How do you get the experience to train and how do you improve your skills if you never ride a horse above your skill level?
> 
> I would estimate that less than 10% of riders really, truly, have the ability to train; fewer than that have the ability to finish a horse in a discipline.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this, I wasn't sure how to deal with comments like those. I know I posted on a public forum so I should expect things like that but thank you. I agree with everything you said. I'm trying to get better and learn new things.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

AlexS said:


> Sounds like jealousy to me because of the OPs budget. It is a shame that people are that way.
> 
> You have some mighty nice horses you are considering OP, good luck and let us know who you choose!


Thank you, I will be sure to post whatever horse I buy on here. I love sharing new things on here!


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Why would I be jealous of something I don't want?!?!?

I'm not a snob who has to own something worth thousands for it to be "great" at anything or to show off. 

For instance I know a girl who spent $60,000 on a 3 yr old AQH who is 18hands he's out of Art I sweet and they are know for being hughand are great hunters. He is a known stud in my area. But Guess how much I bought my 2 yr old gelding for who is from the exact same bloodlines. Under $1000 (and no theres nothing wrong with him) my point was that you don't have to spend that kind of money to get a "great" horse.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

That's wonderful that you got a bargain on a nice horse. 

But why post snarky, negative comments because someone else spends more money or has a larger budget? 

And how does what you can get a 2 year QH for equate to what someone is willing to pay for a made jumper that can do the As? Are you familiar with that discipline, what's required and what horses with legitimate A rated mileage cost?


----------



## Shiavo (Mar 23, 2011)

@ maura: Because apparently posting snarky negative comments and showing your obvious lack of understanding of the rules of genetic inheritance makes you less of a 'snob' than those that have saved/worked and whatevered to buy themselves nice things?


As a note, although I completely agree with the genetics side of the argument, I wouldn't pass up giving Brooklyn a look. She looks stunning! And being 5 it's possible they have attempted her at jumping? Maybe? (I'm possibly false hoping here) maybe call and ask for more info about her?
(Admittedly, I'm leaning toward her for all the wrong reasons. Mmmm...pretty... )


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Shiavo said:


> As a note, although I completely agree with the genetics side of the argument, I wouldn't pass up giving Brooklyn a look. She looks stunning! And being 5 it's possible they have attempted her at jumping? Maybe? (I'm possibly false hoping here) maybe call and ask for more info about her?
> (Admittedly, I'm leaning toward her for all the wrong reasons. Mmmm...pretty...:grin: )



The possibility that they tried to jump her is slim to none. They register the KWPN horses either for jumping, dressage or harness horses. If a horse was bred with good dressage bloodlines and was trained and tested as a dressage horse, she probably didn't do any jumping. 

I'm not saying she couldn't jump, she's probably a gorgeous jumper. But don't deprive her of what she was bred for and its not fair for someone who is looking to buy a nice dressage horse.

I do agree thought, she is pretty


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Buckcherry said:


> my point was that you don't have to spend that kind of money to get a "great" horse.


She has a point there. You dont. Its the art of shopping around looking and finding exactly what you want. Quote from Ron Meredith (owner of Meredith Manor) "A lot of people can take a great horse and make it good but Im gonna teach you how to take a good horse and make it great"

Hope you saw my list. Some of them have already showed in A rated shows


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Buckcherry, glad you are not a snob, neither am I and likely the OP is not either. She just has a larger budget than some of us. 
If I had that kind of money, I would be looking in that price range to, as I would love to have a proven jumper for A rated shows. I highly doubt my cheap OTTB is going to make it to that level.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

AlexS said:


> Sounds like jealousy to me because of the OPs budget. It is a shame that people are that way.
> 
> You have some mighty nice horses you are considering OP, good luck and let us know who you choose!


I totally agree.

I see nothing wrong with someone saying they want to buy a made horse to show right now. I also see nothing wrong with someone admitting that they would rather buy a made horse and make one.

Kind of like some people hire a plumber when their pipes break or are clogged instead of fixing it themselves.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Buckcherry said:


> Why would I be jealous of something I don't want?!?!?
> 
> I'm not a snob who has to own something worth thousands for it to be "great" at anything or to show off.
> 
> For instance I know a girl who spent $60,000 on a 3 yr old AQH who is 18hands he's out of Art I sweet and they are know for being hughand are great hunters. He is a known stud in my area. But Guess how much I bought my 2 yr old gelding for who is from the exact same bloodlines. Under $1000 (and no theres nothing wrong with him) my point was that you don't have to spend that kind of money to get a "great" horse.


The definition of a snob is:

"One who affects an offensive air of self-satisfied superiority in matters of taste or intellect."

So by that definition, YOU are the snobbish one. YOU are the one judging OP because of her price range.

$0.02


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> $0.02


Can I make that 4 cents?

(In other words, I agree.)


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Thank you guys. Just to put my two cents in I am not a snob, the budget I have it from me saving my money for a very long time and my parents are putting in half. I work my booty off for my lessons, because i'm trying to learn more. I'm sure half of you in here have seen my threads and have critiqued me. Now before you ask "If you work so hard for this horse but don't have the money for it to live a 20,000 dollar life style" My parents are paying half of board and training i'm paying the other half, they're paying vet and farrier. Ok now i'm kinda rambling. I don't have anything against buying a made horse or buying a prospect that has been started and is good at what it's doing. There's no shame in that at all. I'm not ready to take on a horse and turn it into something great, I'm only 17 and i've only been jumping for almost 1 year.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

There is not some special life style an expensive horse requires, at least, not that I know of.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> There is not some special life style an expensive horse requires, at least, not that I know of.


I know, it was just mentioned to me that if your buying a $20,000 horse then be ready for it to live a $20,000 life. Not something I believe but just trying to have my bases covered when someone says something about it.


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

i didnt post anything snarky i just said I agreed..... But whatever. LOL 

And once again Not jealous, I Do not want a horse worth that much and do not envy people who do.. It's hilarious that you would think i would be jealous of someone who wastes that kind of money. When there are countless horses in rescues who need homes. I would spend it on helping horses in need but thats just me.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Buckcherry said:


> It's hilarious that you would think i would be jealous of someone who wastes that kind of money. When there are countless horses in rescues who need homes. I would spend it on helping horses in need but thats just me.


Maybe I am reading this wrong but it sure comes off as snarky to me, even more so with the added lines about how you are so giving and this person is being selfish and wasting money.

Some people want to compete and use their horses for a purpose other than just casual riding. 
It is not wrong.


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Who says I just do casual riding......How do you know that I don't compete with my "cheap horse"

Haha I'm done bye


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Sorry but, ROFL!!! You aren't fricken serious are you?!?

Yes, we are all terrible people for not adopting horses, Haitian children and ferile puppies and kittens. God forbid anyone actually saves money and purchases a horse which has been bred and trained for the sport in which they compete.
Breeders are people trying to make a living too. Breeding, raising and breaking any high quality horse costs money. It's not as easy as chucking a stallion and mare in your backyard and pulling a horse out of the field 4 years later, which is about what $1000 would cover (ie hay for 4 years).


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

100% agree with anebel and alwaysbehind. What's so wrong with actually paying for something that is worth the money? Some cheap horses are actually "cheap" and show it, expensive horses are actually worth the money 90% of the time...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

> Some cheap horses are actually "cheap" and show it, expensive horses are actually worth the money 90% of the time


Wow there is the difference between me and you all. 
Difference of opinions are like the plaque on this forum it's kind of ridiculous. Thought the whole point of the forum was to discuss things without getting totally bashed and being called jealous and snarky.


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh my god that's a lot of money for a horse :O About £17,000, am I right? You must have one handsome salary!!

Have you thought about importing something Irish? Warmbloods are all very well but the imports are often dodgy... Unless you go for something American bred...


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Buckcherry said:


> Wow there is the difference between me and you all.
> Difference of opinions are like the plaque on this forum it's kind of ridiculous. Thought the whole point of the forum was to discuss things without getting totally bashed and being called jealous and snarky.


You are the one coming into the thread with an attitude suggesting the op is a snob and spending too much money on her horse. The rest of us have been supportive and even suggested horses. Perhaps you could have posted ads of horses you think are suitable for the op instead of saying she can't ride an expensive horse until she's trained one. Which still makes no sense to me.
Anyways this thread is now off topic and unless you have something constructive and on topic to post, take it to pm. Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

First of all I'm not the original poster of the comment about you shouldn't ride a horse until you've trained one. Why don't you revisit the thread because that was a different person. Thank you. 

And I do believe I have every right to post here, just like you.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Buck, I think the issue people are having with your posts is that you are saying the OP buying a made horse that is expensive is wrong, period. And if you are do not buy a horse from a rescue you are some sort of selfish person.

Suggesting a cheaper horse seems reasonable. Nothing wrong with that. Stating that wanting to spend money to get a made horse makes you a bad person is not really fair.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Buckcherry said:


> First of all I'm not the original poster of the comment about you shouldn't ride a horse until you've trained one. Why don't you revisit the thread because that was a different person. Thank you.
> 
> And I do believe I have every right to post here, just like you.


I didnt want to get into this, but....



ponyjocky said:


> If you cant train a horse to be worth that much, are you really good enough of a rider to be on one of that price?
> 
> thats just my way of looking at it. I hope i opened an eye





Buckcherry said:


> I completely agree with you.


 
You did agree with the comment.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

sorry for the double post


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

I said I agreed with the comment DUH read first but I'm not the one who posted it...


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

I never used the word wrong at all actually, You guys are really good at putting words in peoples mouths. And I also never said she was a bad person. But whatever
I like how you people jump all over me about comments I made. Yet you sit there and call me jealous and snarky and other things that are just uncalled for I was just stating an opinion. 

No reason to call names because my opinion differs from yours.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Buckcherry said:


> I never used the word wrong at all actually, You guys are really good at putting words in peoples mouths. And I also never said she was a bad person. But whatever
> I like how you people jump all over me about comments I made. Yet you sit there and call me jealous and snarky and other things that are just uncalled for I was just stating an opinion.
> 
> No reason to call names because my opinion differs from yours.


it is the offensive, know it all way in which you posted your opinion in which we all have an issue with. I would like to direct you to the forum rules and conscious etiquette policy and please note one of the rules is that all posters must read the rules.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Right ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Anabel beat me to it. 

They can be found here: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-forum-rules-announcements/conscientious-etiquette-policy-6069/

And here: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-forum-rules-announcements/horse-forum-rules-354/



Just a reminder to the rules we all agreed to when joining the Horse Forum. 
Let's try to stick to those and get the thread on a positive track.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I wanted to clarify a couple of points in this thread and perhaps provide some perspective. 

ponyjockey, the author of the comment "If you cant train a horse to be worth that much, are you really good enough of a rider to be on one of that price?" has stated in other places on the forum that she trained her own horse and competes in 3' schooling jumpers. 

Buckcherry hasn't told us what her competitive level is, but is proud of the fact that she has brought her 2 year old along to a certian level herself. 

Bringing a horse along yourself to any competitive level is a real achievement and worth being proud of, so their perspective is why not find an inexpensive young horse and bring it along yourself? A really valid perspective _if the OP wanted to end up with a local quality 3' horse. _

Okay, now let's talk about the OP. She wants a made horse that can compete in A rated jumpers. What does that mean? Junior and Ammy Owner Jumpers in rated divisions show over 4'3" - 4'6" fences that include technical combinations and liverpools. If she were my client and asked me to find her a horse, I'd be looking at a minimum of a 7 year old, with one year local experience and 2 years of rated experience, at least one of which should be in the division she wants to compete in. 

If you wanted to bring along young prospects to this level, you're talking a 3 - 4 year investment of time. You should also plan on buying 3 - 4 prospects; because odds are 1 or 2 are going to top out scope wise at a lower height and end up as hunters, local jumpers or a children's jumper, and 1 or 2 are going to end up being a professional rather than an amateur ride. You'd be lucky to end up at the end of 4 years with one legit Jr/Ammy Owner jumper. 

The number of horses that are going to finish up as a respectable, ammy 3' horse is roughly 10 times the number of horses that are going to finish up as as repectable, ammy 4' 6" horse, and they are priced accordingly. 

So Buckcherry and ponyjockey's views are completely understandable from their perspective, but don't really address the OP's situation. 

Now, can't we all just get along? And have some fun looking at sale ads for some fabulous horses?


----------

